# 22 cal pellet gun to do the deed



## chickenjoe (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't have any meat rabbits yet. Just doing some fore thought about the procedure. I was wondering if that type of gun would be strong enought. I did some research on the internet and found some articles some say it will, some say it won't. Has anyone use this method, if so could let me know what the results were.


----------



## Ninny (Nov 1, 2009)

Id like to know as well.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, this is just me but.....  When rabbits are shot, but do not die instantly, they make a horrible crying sound. (which is also a _great_
way to attract predators to your property)

I raise meat rabbits, and I also hunt.  Yes, you can use a .22 to do the deed.  Would I?  No.

My preferred method of dispatching a rabbit is, (and I get my son to help me cuz I'm not physically strong enough)--to take rabbit by the back legs, and around the neck (ds grabs legs, I grab the neck)  then we pull.  We make it quick, so the rabbit does not suffer.  Often times the head completely detaches, so that is a benefit when cleaning it.

Also, my way is free.  No ammo was purchased or needed.


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes, with pointed pellets it would be at close range. 
 Imagine a line from left ear to right eye and right ear to left eye. Aim for the middle.


----------



## chickenjoe (Nov 5, 2009)

JoieDeViveRabbitry said:
			
		

> Yes, with pointed pellets it would be at close range.
> Imagine a line from left ear to right eye and right ear to left eye. Aim for the middle.


So you would have the rabbit facing you. So it would be simlar to the rabbit zinger


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, rabbit facing you. Pop it on a tree stump or something.


----------



## foxywench (Dec 8, 2009)

im planning on using something like the zinger when i start with my meaties.
head goes in, a good solid tug and its done.
while there usually is some twitching its just spasms.


----------



## PatS (Dec 8, 2009)

Some friends have meat rabbits and I have been there when they have dispatched them.  They use a 22 revolver, loaded with a short.  The barrel of the gun is touching or almost touching the rabbit.  Holding the rabbit by the feet with the left hand, he shoots the rabbit at the base of the head/neck with the other hand.  (The back of the rabbit.)  No crying or screaming.  It takes a minute or two for the heart to actually stop beating, but the rabbit seems to be "gone" immediately.  It seems painless and quick.  The one I helped with was heavy when I was holding it.  I'm wondering if there isn't a better way for me, though I like the idea of quick and painless.

Dislocating the neck seems like it might take more physical strength than this older gal has.

What is a zinger?


----------



## chickenjoe (Dec 8, 2009)

PatS said:
			
		

> Some friends have meat rabbits and I have been there when they have dispatched them.  They use a 22 revolver, loaded with a short.  The barrel of the gun is touching or almost touching the rabbit.  Holding the rabbit by the feet with the left hand, he shoots the rabbit at the base of the head/neck with the other hand.  (The back of the rabbit.)  No crying or screaming.  It takes a minute or two for the heart to actually stop beating, but the rabbit seems to be "gone" immediately.  It seems painless and quick.  The one I helped with was heavy when I was holding it.  I'm wondering if there isn't a better way for me, though I like the idea of quick and painless.
> 
> Dislocating the neck seems like it might take more physical strength than this older gal has.
> 
> What is a zinger?


It a device that basically spears the brain. do a search for the rabbit zinger or rabbit wringer. they are different device but made from the same company. Just so people know I was looking to use a .22 cal pellet gun not .22 cal bullet. I'm pretty sure the bullet would do it, but wasn't sure if the pellet gun would have enough power.


----------



## BDial (Dec 9, 2009)

I was asking a meattie breader here how she does it and she says she has a really sharp pair of hedge sheers that she lops the head of with. I have not been over to see how she does it yet.


----------



## Ninny (Dec 9, 2009)

BDial said:
			
		

> I was asking a meattie breader here how she does it and she says she has a really sharp pair of hedge sheers that she lops the head of with. I have not been over to see how she does it yet.


Ummm thats just scary.


----------



## PatS (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks Chickenjoe.  The wringer looks easy, fast, and painless.  Does anyone here have practical experience with it?  It is as quick as it looks?


----------



## kenman (Dec 9, 2009)

I do use a .22 pellet gun. I find that it is very efficient at close range. I wouldn't want it for hunting. I used a stick for a long time and held them by the back legs. I found that every once in a while I would miss them or hit them in the back, causing a mess after processing. I also found with the pellet gun that they don't go rigid when they were shot. It makes them easier to deal with after skinning when your trying to get the carcass in a freezer bag.


----------

